# Coca cola zero and pepsi max



## FakeArnold (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi guys, coca cola zero and pepsi max do not have sugars, in a good diet and good trainings you think one glass per day can harm results?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

It will destroy everything you worked for


----------



## bigdog (Jun 23, 2016)

It's chemical garbage. I stay clear of it!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 23, 2016)

One glass per day is fine.  12 oz glass.  Not a pint.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 23, 2016)

Sodas are bad. 



Carbonated drinks are bad for that matter. 




Diet Dr Pepper for the win though. 



Actually beer for the win.


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2016)

Shit is disgusting. I do like 7Up though. Doesn't rape my stomach and I feel like its not the same as dark soda.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 23, 2016)

I just tried coke zero recently and I'll say its pretty good. I hate diet soda and I was very surprised it didn't remind me of it. Diet Dr Depper tho is the only one that isn't so bad. I don't think 1 a day is too bad but who knows. There's a lot of shit in those things. Hold on.....I gotta jam this needle full of homebrew gear into my leg lol


----------



## stonetag (Jun 23, 2016)

Like GK said, you would be better off with a glass of beer a day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2016)

Cant drink carbonated beverages in the heat, too hard on me gut.

Pint of mild now & again though is one of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2016)

One can is no big deal. Personally, I like Mio water enhancers. The Sweet Tea is awesome and very thirst quenching. If you never had it, you need to try it. There's about 1,000 different flavors; find the one you like and use it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 23, 2016)

Within realistic amounts (none of this 12 cans a day shit), it will have zero impact on your body comp results. 
No evidence to indicate any harm to your health (apart from teeth) either.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It will destroy everything you worked for



I was just joking by the way..I wouldnt drink that shit though


----------



## Seeker (Jun 23, 2016)

Like Zilla and snake said no harm done within moderate amounts. I enjoy soda a couple times a week. I like those new big red Coke soda machines they have with all those flavoured choices of drinks. Mmm..


----------



## Yaya (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a minimum 16 jack Daniels and cokes daily


----------



## thqmas (Jun 23, 2016)

Lately I got addicted to Soda Water (Carbonated water) plain and simple.

It helped me with the heartburn in my latest tren blast, and now I'm addicted.


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2016)

Sprite Zero Player


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2016)

Diet Doc, Fam...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2016)

i like the pepsi that has 15g sugar per serving.  perfect blend between diet and reg.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 24, 2016)

I Like me some welchs grape...helping kids get fat for decades


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 24, 2016)

Pillar likes patron


----------

